# CPC-A In Need of a Job



## lapierce (Dec 30, 2009)

I along with everyone else need a job. Finished school on the 11th of December and took the exam on the 19th and passed. I live in Ferris, TX and willing to drive into Tarrant County and possibly Dallas County if the money is right. If anyone knows of a position that is open in these areas please let me know.


----------



## michellem9993 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good Luck. I am in the same situation here in Michigan. Shop yourself around to different places, offer your resume and services stick around a month or so then move on, get all the experience you can. I know this doesnt pay bills but hopefully it will in the long run. Good luck to you!!!


----------

